# بخش دانش آموزی > آزمونهای آزمایشی > گاج >  کیا آزمون جامع گاج شرکت کردن؟

## nahid

سلام.کدومتون تو آزمون جامع گاج 31 خرداد شرکت کردین؟

----------


## mehrdadkh

من کلا آزمون از ابتدا گاج بوده جامع هاشم اونایی که با سنجش یکی نیستن احتمالا میدم ولی 31 خرداد یکم بد موقعس:-D

Sent from my ST15i using Tapatalk

----------


## spam

بنده هم شرکت کردم .چه طور؟؟

----------


## nahid

من از نمایشگاه کتاب 72200تومن خرید کردم بهم گفتن خرید بالای 20 تومن آزمون رایگان.حالا میخوام بدونم درجه ی سختی سوالاش چطوره ؟؟؟؟؟؟تخمین رتبش چطور؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟به کنکور نزدیکه یا نه؟؟؟؟ارزش داره برم یانه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## اسطوره

من سال سومم . آیا میتونم بیام شرکت کنم؟ چون از گاج خریدم و گفتن آزمون برای افرادی که بالای 20 تومن خریدن مجانیه

----------


## nahid

والا دیروز به من زنگ زدن گفتن کد پستیتو بده.بعدش همه ی اطلاعاتمو چک کردن. شما اون فرمو تو نمایشگاه پر کردین؟؟؟

----------


## nahid

up

----------


## alireza241

سلام!
منم شرکت کردم!
ولی یکی از دوستام که از اول آزمونای گاج رو میداد میگفت توی نمایندگی گاج امتحانش رو میگیرن!
البته هنوز هم خبری بهم ندادن!

----------


## alireza241

همین الان باهام تماس گرفتن! 
مشخصات رو گرفتن! گفتن برای حوزه امتحان دوباره تماس میگیرم! هنوز حوزه شون مشخص نشده بود!

----------


## اسطوره

> والا دیروز به من زنگ زدن گفتن کد پستیتو بده.بعدش همه ی اطلاعاتمو چک کردن. شما اون فرمو تو نمایشگاه پر کردین؟؟؟


نه . کدوم فرم ؟

----------


## nahid

شاید چون  سال سومی نباید بیای.هم دخترا هم پسرا توی یه جا هستن؟؟؟؟؟؟فکر نمیکنم تو خود گاج باشه چون از همه ی جای تهران هستن راشون دور میشه

----------


## nahid

> همین الان باهام تماس گرفتن! 
> مشخصات رو گرفتن! گفتن برای حوزه امتحان دوباره تماس میگیرم! هنوز حوزه شون مشخص نشده بود!


اونی که با شما تماس گرفته بود خانوم بود یا آقا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## alireza241

> اونی که با شما تماس گرفته بود خانوم بود یا آقا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


خانوم بود!
خانوم یا آقا بودن، به آزمون چه ارتباطی داره؟؟؟؟

----------


## nahid

> خانوم بود!
> خانوم یا آقا بودن، به آزمون چه ارتباطی داره؟؟؟؟


 میخواستم ببینم مثل قلم چی تفکیک جنسیت داره یا نه.

----------


## nahid

up

----------


## nahid

یه پسره زنگ زد گفت برو کارتتو از سایت بگیر مکان امام حسین هست.فقط یه چیزی من نمیتونم بدون موبایل بیام موبایلمو چیکار کنم؟؟؟؟؟؟یا مثلا نوشته پوشش مناسب خب من مانتو کارمندی که نمیتونم بپوشم که جک گفتنا.به شما نزنگیدن؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## Witch Doctor

آخرین آزمونش کی هس ؟؟؟؟ میشه الان ثبت نام کرد ؟

----------


## nahid

> آخرین آزمونش کی هس ؟؟؟؟ میشه الان ثبت نام کرد ؟


آخرین آزمون جمعه ی این هفتس .فکر نکنم بشه چون الان دیگه کارتا رو صادر کردن

----------


## nahid

از دخترا کسی نبود؟؟؟؟؟

----------

